# Anybody try 3d printed chassis?



## AMitchell05 (Nov 10, 2014)

I have access to a 3d printer at school. Anybody tried it to see if you can cut chassis with it? I have a Losi Mini-T and a Dromida i am hoping to try and make small changes to them.


----------

